# Hello from the "coolest small town in the USA"



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

> Hello from the "coolest small town in the USA". That's right! Lititz, PA was recently voted the coolest small town

OK, but your profile says you are from _Ephrata, PA_ rather than Lititz ...  :lookout:


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Mark E (Apr 17, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Welcome to Beesource!
> 
> > Hello from the "coolest small town in the USA". That's right! Lititz, PA was recently voted the coolest small town
> 
> OK, but your profile says you are from _Ephrata, PA_ rather than Lititz ...  :lookout:


Aaack! I saw that. Couldn't find anywhere in the profile to put my town.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The "Location" field in your profile is not restricted to any specific format. Take a look at some of the member locations for posts in this thread for ideas. Some Beesource "migratory" members even have _dual _locations in their profile. 

If you do want to include Lititz in your location, you will need to PM Administrator Barry to make the change.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome Mark E
Lititz is a cool town.
Good luck Bee Keeping 
Jim


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Mark!


----------

